# What should I expose myself to, to become more intelligent and creative?



## Creativitron (Apr 30, 2015)

Read or write a novel. It makes you think and develops your creativity at an amazing level.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

AverOblivious said:


> Successfully controlling generations of morons is more intelligent than banging your own head against a wall to increase your own intelligence.


Its not the bible thats awesome at controlling people. Its the people who are dumb enough to follow it. But yeah. I guess banging your head is a less intelligent form of being more intelligent.

Thus concludes: OP should write a new bible.

:laughing:


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Tzara said:


> Thus concludes: OP should write a new bible.
> 
> :laughing:


YES . It will make him relatively more intelligent than a dumb person. :kitteh:


----------



## Elistra (Apr 6, 2013)

Don't run around randomly exposing yourself, you'll end up on a sex offender registry.

:laughing:


----------

